# OMG! New Celebrity Big Brother (UK)



## Bubbles (Jan 5, 2006)

*OMG! New Celebrity BB has finished so lets talk about the Eurovision Song contest!*

Ok celebrity big brother has finished with that damn Chantelle winning 

However looking forward to other great television events of the year, we stumbled across the eurovision song contest. The most hilarious music event of the year.

What is your oppinion?

XX


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm not from the UK, so it's highly unlikely I will be able to watch it.

But, if I might ask why Dennis Rodman is in there? Is he from the UK and I just didn't know it?

Anyway, I don't know any of those celebrities, for obvious reasons.

But, celebrities always make for good reality tv, I'm sure it will be great!


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2006)

^Your seriously know none of those people? I'm not even from the UK and i know almost all of them, lol.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 5, 2006)

Hell yes i'll be watching! nothing else to do in January except wish and dream I had money for sale shopping!

my fave twist is the one celebrity faker a random girl from the public who must pretend she is famous in order to stay in the house... too funny!


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 6, 2006)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> Hell yes i'll be watching! nothing else to do in January except wish and dream I had money for sale shopping!
> 
> my fave twist is the one celebrity faker a random girl from the public who must pretend she is famous in order to stay in the house... too funny!



Ha ha ha, I know, I don't know how on earth that girl is going to pull it off. But as most of the 'celebrities' don't have a clue who each other are, you never know.

Crazymoronx, yes Dennis Rodman is American, it's not just full of Brit's.

XX


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2006)

I seriously don't know any of them, except that baywatch chick, her name is familiar, but I still don't know who she is.

I don't memorize famous people's names most of the time, and I especially don't memorize quasi-famous people's names.


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Whoops, not keeping the thread alive, well Big bro has been lots of fun we've had tears from Barrymore and Marsh already. Not to mention Tracy's slow mo baywatch run, Marsh's tantrums and Rodman just being a desperate perv. What will happen next? Who will win?

Crazymoronx- you're not really supposed to know who these celebrities are, thats why they are on celebrity big brother, because they're desperate! Love your sig and avy by the way as well, they make me laugh.

XX


----------



## Byakugan style (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm not a big brother fan, I actually hate big brother with a passion though I know find my self catching bits of this big brother!

should I BE WORRIED that sometimes Pete Burns (the 80's transexual) at times looks hot?!!? I mean a slight head title and wow pretty lady! though most times I can't stop looking at the lips there huge! 

i'll probably end up watching the last 4 weeks!


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 12, 2006)

Well Celeb big brother is only on for 3 weeks and one week has gone already so......?

I know what you mean aboutbig brother though, i've kind already lost interest with it. I haven't watched it for a couple of days now. I still think the summer one full of nobodies is much worse though. It goes on forever as well, man it drives me insane.

Pete Burns is very beautiful, I can see why a guy would find him attractive because he looks like a woman yet still has the personality of a man. I think he's great personally, I hope he wins. Mind he's gonna get some serious stick from animal rights campaigners for wearing real fur, ha ha, I souldn't laugh but it is quite funny.

XX


----------



## Byakugan style (Jan 17, 2006)

bubblishous said:
			
		

> Well Celeb big brother is only on for 3 weeks and one week has gone already so......?
> 
> I know what you mean aboutbig brother though, i've kind already lost interest with it. I haven't watched it for a couple of days now. I still think the summer one full of nobodies is much worse though. It goes on forever as well, man it drives me insane.
> 
> ...



I keep forgewtting that celeb bigbrother is 3 weeks! Yeah Pete Burns should win! I heard he could get arrested for having the coat! so looks like the money won't go to fix his lips insted to bail him out!


----------



## C?k (Jan 21, 2006)

LMFAO!!....Cbb is just too funny i rarely watch it but lmao Pete really makes me laugh talk bout mood swings 

btw who got evicted on friday? i know Feria or w/e her name was left on Wednesday right?


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 23, 2006)

It was Rula.

Why oh why is George still in there though? I don't know what I think about Pete Burns anymore. Quite frankly I find him a little scary.

XX


----------



## Byakugan style (Jan 23, 2006)

I haven't been watching it lately though I caught a bit last night though it was Micheal Barrymore talking to maggot and I had to turn over maicheal barrymore bores me to tears!

Bubblishous I know what you mean about pete being scarey I saw him and chantelle eating biscuits and ...well I got frighten! lol


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 23, 2006)

Eating buscuits man that is some scary stuff!

Barrymore is just rubbish isn't he!

XX


----------



## Byakugan style (Jan 23, 2006)

yeah he is I actually can't watch him he comes across depressed or annoyed that hes not the centre of attention!

hey Bubblishous did you see it when the police came into the big brother house and took away pete burns coat?!! I missed it I heard it was good!


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 23, 2006)

WWHHAATT????

No I never saw that. OMG i'm gonna have to start watching it more. They took it away, why?

XXX


----------



## Byakugan style (Jan 23, 2006)

I was told in work! It was meant to be a gorrilla coat and thats illegal to have but then it turned out to be a different type of monkey not to sure which though!


----------



## C?k (Jan 23, 2006)

bubblishous said:
			
		

> It was *Rula*.
> 
> Why oh why is George still in there though? I don't know what I think about Pete Burns anymore. Quite frankly I find him a little scary.
> 
> XX


 
WTF!....but but...wait... didnt she have those pants of power?!...or was that only for wednesdays eviction?...oh well she was boring


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah she had pants of power or something but she got kicked out on friday.

Erm did anyone else see George in red spandex? I was nearly actually sick when I saw that!

XX


----------



## Byakugan style (Jan 24, 2006)

bubblishous said:
			
		

> Yeah she had pants of power or something but she got kicked out on friday.
> 
> Erm did anyone else see George in red spandex? I was nearly actually sick when I saw that!
> 
> XX



red spandex  that sounds scarey! 

I loved last nights task where they had to be bankers!


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 26, 2006)

I dunno it has to be said if I was a person of energy I would even make a thread about it but

George Galloway shot his career in the foot what a fucking idiot! why oh why did he go on big brother in the first place? I mean he just came across as a manipulative politician he put himself in line for ridicule and acted so self righteous in the house while his constituents were wondering wtf he was doing!
He single handedly succeded in doing what not even the U.S Senate could do and that is destroy his own credibilty


----------



## Byakugan style (Jan 26, 2006)

True Geogre Galloway ruin his career! I loved the expersion on his face when he saw the newspaper headlines!


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 26, 2006)

The man is an idiot! I wanted him out about a week ago. He was on Radio 1 this morning on the Chris Moyals show and they basically told him that the nation hates him. He was all like 'well everyone is intitled to their oppinion' George mate, it's to late we all think your a moron.

Someone new yey, i've been trying to find Brit's in this forum because I never seem to chat to any! 

XX


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok after seeing tonights episode, I take back what I said earlier about Pete Burns because that impression of Jodie Marsh he did is quite possibly the most piss funny thing i've seen in such a long time. Big Brother the Movie was such a fantastic task. It actually made me watch the entire hour of programme, well done channel 4.

Pete he's gotta win!

XX


----------



## Byakugan style (Jan 27, 2006)

I only saw a bit of that this morning before I went to uni! Maggot as chantelle had me in stiches! Though why was Pete wearing a gorrilla outfit did it have anything to do with his coat?!?

who do you want to win? I want Maggot to win!


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 27, 2006)

Maggot no way he's to much a of a moany welshman for me. It's gotta be Pete all the way for me. Let's face it he has by far been the entertainment on the show.

Not sure if he will win though because I suppose he has been quite offensive.

You male or female BS?

XX


----------



## Byakugan style (Jan 27, 2006)

hmm but moany welshmen are fun! Pete won't win cause of the bullying but he's the reason why people watch!

As long as it ain't Barrymore!

I'm female! why?


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 27, 2006)

Just wondering, I can never tell on these forums. I'm a lady as well.

As long as Shantelle (sp?) doesn't win i'll be ok Barrymore might win I don't know people seem to quite like him for some reason.

XX


----------



## Byakugan style (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh no prob! alot of people think I'm a guy!!lol
Probably the housewives want Barrymore to win! Well he was their fave!


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 27, 2006)

I actually dont care who wins! I can say that I dont want michael barrymore, pete burns or chantelle to win.
But now that galloway is gone I dont really watch it so much... He got me hooked its not everyday you see a someone piss their career away so publicly.


----------



## Byakugan style (Jan 27, 2006)

love your pic Niabingi. It was fun to watch his career going down the drain. What made him think it'd be a good idea to go on??

When he was evicted I was extremly disturbed by the pussycat thing :S they showed I never saw it when it was showen!


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 27, 2006)

Man I hated Galloway, I just though that he was such a moron! Maybe that Preston will win. It all ends tonight though, what a relief, until the dire summer one returns 

XX


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 27, 2006)

OMG! Dennis got evicted. I was laughing as my sister was crying.


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 27, 2006)

Why would Dennis being evicted be upsetting? He was well boring as well!

XX


----------



## Byakugan style (Jan 27, 2006)

whywas she crying did she really like him??
I can't stand perston...oh I finally heard an ordinary boys song...nothing special!


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah that songs pretty crap isn't it. You can get Pete Burns 'Spin me Round' off MTV at the moment it's quite funny. That song was released the year I was born, I was like whoa! I wonder how old Burnsy is?

XX


----------



## Byakugan style (Jan 27, 2006)

hes probably about 50! though 'Spin me Round' a classic!
you spin meround round baby right round like arecord going right round round!

you gotta love it


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 27, 2006)

50 that's a bit much isn't it? I was thinking 30 something. It iss indeed a classic song, goot love 80's electro pop!

XX


----------



## Byakugan style (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah I got carried away...waitif he was about say 20 at the start of the eights then he'd be 30 at the start of the 90's so about 40 odds then


----------



## C?k (Jan 28, 2006)

gawd dam it im SO behind..

okay WHOS left in the house NOW?


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 28, 2006)

It's finished!

That damn Chantelle won  

XX


----------



## C?k (Jan 28, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! 

SHE SUCKS!!..i wanted Preston to win hes so hawt  lol

but dam..it ended really fast!!


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 28, 2006)

Yep yep, it was only on for three weeks, which is fine, I can handle that, the damn summer one drives me mad and I refuse to watch it. 

I wanted Pete to win, man he was hilarious! 

XX


----------



## C?k (Jan 28, 2006)

bubblishous said:
			
		

> Yep yep, it was only on for three weeks, which is fine, I can handle that, the damn summer one drives me mad and I refuse to watch it.
> 
> I wanted Pete to win, man he was hilarious!
> 
> XX


 
hahaha yeh...he was a ... unsual...combo XDDD

3 weeks? NOOO presssssston  the summer ones r suchn a drag


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 28, 2006)

Ahhh I know but it won't be on until around my birthday. Thanks channel 4 for ruining this time of year for me  . However, the eurovision song contest is also always on around the same time  

XX


----------



## C?k (Jan 28, 2006)

U WATCH THAT???  omg its so crap...most the time they cant even sing ..i speak for all england when i say that ll u saw last years UK? OMFG!....sucked!


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 28, 2006)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha, that's why I love it so much! One year we had a big eurovision party with some of my european friends. Norway ended up coming dead last with 0 points. We all ended up taking the piss out of them but it was funny, I love eurovision it's just so cheesy.

XX


----------



## C?k (Jan 28, 2006)

hahahahaha

cheesy aint the word for it ...its....erm...i duno just REALLY stupid  i cringe just watching it hahahahaha didnt watch most of l;ast years was too busy trying to breath from laughing...i just dont get it...HOW...HOWWW...do they get into EUROvision song contenst when they cant sing for shit!!


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 29, 2006)

Ha ha, yes no one can sing in that contest it's funny. Germany usually has the best entries. I'll never forget the year they put a heavy metal KISS style band on, I actually cried from the laughter 

XX


----------



## C?k (Jan 29, 2006)

HAHAHAAAA....they musta won 



u notice that any1 whos actually applies for the Contest just throws the UK into embrassment? lolol


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 30, 2006)

Not really, I mean every countries entry is kind of embarassing. What I discovered though from my european friends is that some countries actually passionately want to win the competition and care about their songs, at least we have a joke about it and don't really care.

XX


----------



## Byakugan style (Jan 30, 2006)

I can't believe barrymore came 2nd?!!?!?!? How did he get the votes!?!?!?

Eurovisionis just wrong!! lol though last year I wanted Jordan to win! Image heavily pregant and dancing and signing on stage!


----------



## C?k (Jan 30, 2006)

lol haha true! when is eurovision comin on? havnt laughed myself to death for a while 

barrymore came 2nd!?!?!?!?!......wtf...thats stupid XDD


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 30, 2006)

Eurovision will be on in the second or third week of May, it is the same every year!

I need to re-name this thread, do you people know how to do that? I think we now need to open this to more then just the Brits and discuss eurovision. I will spread the eurovision love!

XX


----------



## C?k (Jan 30, 2006)

bubblishous said:
			
		

> Eurovision will be on in the second or third week of May, it is the same every year!
> 
> *I need to re-name this thread, do you people know how to do that?* I think we now need to open this to more then just the Brits and discuss eurovision. I will spread the eurovision love!
> 
> XX


 
yeh u made this thread right? well go to the very post on this thread and edit it and u shud see the text box for Thread name of something just change it from there 

if ys need any help ask agaiN!! XD


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 30, 2006)

Hmmm, it's just changed the title of the first post? Maybe i'm not looking in right place, lets try again....................

XX


----------



## C?k (Jan 30, 2006)

rightio


----------



## Byakugan style (Feb 2, 2006)

Have you worked out how to change the title?

Oh on the friday night project Micheal Barrymore is hosting it and the ordinary boys are the band for it!

Thankful I'll be out! I really don't like barrymore when will people see he's not funny!


----------



## C?k (Feb 2, 2006)

yeh i dont get his humour..its so ...weird


----------



## Bubbles (Feb 2, 2006)

No I don't know how to change the title Friday Night Project? I don't even know what that is? I've never watched it. Shall I make this into an anti-barrymore thread instead?

XX


----------



## C?k (Feb 3, 2006)

lol ok just PM a mod askin him/her ^^

and nah dont make it into an anti barrymore...itl just cause an upstir!! lol


----------



## Bubbles (Feb 3, 2006)

Ok I will ask, don't worry it won't become a barrymore thread, I really don't know anything about him.

Eurovision is more fun or we could talk about the Brit awards? It's not as much fun now that the guests can't get drunk throughout the ceremony, it used to be so much more a laugh when they could.

XX


----------



## Byakugan style (Feb 3, 2006)

Friday night project is on about 11 at friday night channel 4 but thankfully I'm going out tonight!! YAY!

So whats the thread gonna be made into? What about British telly?!!?
 Guest can't get drunk?? Is it cause of the Drunk guy who got up on the stage cause he thought he won an award that ronan keating won?


----------



## Bubbles (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't know but they just can't drink any more?

My favourite moments include, Oasis getting punched, Chumbawumba chucking water all over a politition (I forget which one), Macy Gray being so drunk, when she picked up an award her baps fell out and who can forget Jarvis Cocker (Pulp) telling Micheal Jackson to get off stage and stop pretending he's jesus. Hahaha. The memories, ahhh.

XX


----------



## Byakugan style (Feb 3, 2006)

see celebs getting drunk is funny!! lol gotta love jarvis!


----------



## Bubbles (Feb 3, 2006)

Yep yep drunk celebs should be shown more often indeed!

XX


----------



## C?k (Feb 3, 2006)

haha thats just too funny...famous people making complete fools of themselves


----------



## Bubbles (Feb 5, 2006)

Are any of you watching 'rock school' on channel 4. It's strangely addictive, this time Simmons has been sent to a really rough school where everyone just fights with each other. Much more entertaining! Watch it people!

XX


----------



## C?k (Feb 6, 2006)

OMG...has taht started? i wanted to watch taht it looked somewhat intresting lol


----------



## Bubbles (Feb 6, 2006)

Yeah, it's pretty funny and there are many more OMG moments. What else have I been watching.............hmmm. Not a lot really, I'm either at work or working at home or wasting my time watching animation. Or reading many books or going out. What has everyone else been watching?

XX


----------



## C?k (Feb 6, 2006)

ive been ADDICTED to malcome in the middle  omfg its just toooooooooooooooooo funny lol


----------



## Bubbles (Feb 6, 2006)

Yeah I like a bit of Malcome but it's on everyday on sky so like the simpsons i'm a bit sick of the sight of it. They are still very funny shows though.

XX


----------



## C?k (Feb 6, 2006)

yeh simpsons has really lost its appeal to me too its all kinda repetive but MITM is so funny i just never stop luahging 

erm...do u watch SLAMBALL?!  (trouble tv)


----------



## Bubbles (Feb 6, 2006)

Nah, i never watch trouble sorry but in my oppinion all the shows are total garbage on that channel. Teenage drama is just crap. When I was your age though I probably enjoyed them. I did watch 'The Simple Life: Interns' on E4 when I got in from work and that was hilarious. Everyone can laugh at that 

XX


----------



## C?k (Feb 6, 2006)

lmao slamball is a modern version of basketball with trampolines and crap  lol

but yeh E4 is awesome...i LOVE scrubs watch that?


----------



## Bubbles (Feb 6, 2006)

Ah yeah I love scrubs, thats a great show, gotta love JD. Hasn't that finished now? 

XX


----------



## C?k (Feb 7, 2006)

...*sniff*...i think so but re-runs are just as funy as when they first showed


----------



## Bubbles (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah I suppose but we need some new comedy shows or drama's whatever. I didn't really think much to 'Lost' or 'Desperate Housewives' infact I think they're both pretty rubbish.

Green Wing starts again soon on ch4 i've seen adverts, I really liked the last series. Have you ever seen 'the Mighty Boosh' that is the best british comedy i've seen in a long time.

XX


----------



## C?k (Feb 7, 2006)

omg GREEN WING is sooooooooooo fuuuuuuny  i love it lol nah i havnt seen mighty boosh ...neva heard of it  lol

u watch futurama?! hah


----------



## Byakugan style (Feb 8, 2006)

'the Mighty Boosh'  when is that on??
I love futrerama!
Bender al the way he rules!

I missed the last rock school! Did chris get back into the band or is he not letting him?!?! It nearly broke my heart whenhe was telling Gene Simmions he had to go on holiday and his parents wouldn't let him stay!! It was his face and those puppy dog eyes...excuse me for a sec <wipes away a tear>


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 8, 2006)

oh my days so now we are talking about random british tv?
well to add my two cents rock school is very addictive.. no little chris wasnt allowed back into the band (good thing to cause it would be rude to the kids who were not enjoying the sun in disneyland). Jedda became manager but lost his position to two really thick boys.


----------



## Bubbles (Feb 8, 2006)

Ha ha yes, I remember, the thing is little Chris is blatently going to end up in the band in the end. As for futurama TJ if you look in my sig you will see i'm a member of the FC. I hardly ever post in it though because the guy who runs it I find quite annoying, but yeah I love it!

Btw i've asked about how to change the title and no one seems to know so I was thinking, what if I ditch this one and just start a new one called 'British Telly'?

XX


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah I think that may be a good idea.. as I dont think you can change thread titles..


----------



## Bubbles (Feb 8, 2006)

No I don't think you can, I even asked a mod. Well i'll do it now! I expect to see all of you post!

XX


----------



## C?k (Feb 8, 2006)

i already did


----------



## Bubbles (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks but please don't post here anymore, thanks everyone.

XX


----------

